# How do you do?



## Silvi

I know that _How do you do_  is used as a formal greeting. But  is it used only in the introductions or could it be used between friends too?. Thank you for your help!!!! HOw could it be translated into Spanish?


----------



## garryknight

I've only ever used it or heard it used during introductions. I would translate it as '¿Qué tal está usted?'


----------



## Silvi

Thank u garry,

Have you ever heard the song _What a wonderful world_ by Louis Armstrong? He sings:

"I see friends shaking hands, saying How do you do ?. They're really saying I love you........

That's the reason of my doubts.


----------



## garryknight

This is probably what we call 'poetic licence'. It makes a good rhyme, even if it doesn't usually happen in real life. When friends meet, they're likely to say something like, "Hi, how are you?" or "How's it going?", and they don't usually shake hands. When colleagues (socios) meet they'll shake hands and say, "Hi, how are you?". But I'd be interested to see what others say about this custom as it's probably different in different social settings in different countries.


----------



## jacinta

In our part of the world, I rarely see friends shake hands.  I shake the hand of someone I meet for the first time.  I hug friends I haven't seen in a while.  I never hear "How do you do?"  I do hear "Nice to meet you" frequently.  I think *How do you do?* is reserved for those very formal situations  than never include me  .  I do live in California, the land of informality, where (male) teachers wear shorts to school!!


----------



## claudio99

well I'm new here I'm claudio from chile, and i really don't know how this works lol.
I have a doubt about the question: how do you do? and how are you doing?
I'm not sure about it but I think that I have to use the first question for a formal way and second for an informal way.
for example:

hi Susan, how are you doing ? 
hi Susan, how do you do ?

can somebody tell me the difference please????


----------



## jinti

_How do you do_ is used when meeting someone for the first time. It's formal.  The answer is often _how do you do_ (repeated) or _it's nice to meet you_.

_How are you_ is _¿cómo estás? _or_ ¿cómo está (Ud.)?_  The answer is often _fine_ or _fine, how are you?_


----------



## HollyH

hmmm.... do y'all actually say "how do you do"?  Here in Texas there's "howdy" but that is more of a "hello" than anything else.


----------



## jinti

Yeah, I hear it now and then. Mostly, it's "how d'you do, I'm so-and-so...." all in one breath. 

At least in New York, I think it's impossible to say "howdy" unless you're wearing cowboy boots.


----------



## Terry Mount

Howdy...is considered informal anywhere. I wouldn't even use it in Texas for a "first-time" greeting.

Hello is informal but a tad more formal (I think) than "Hi" or "Hey."


----------



## Mad dog

Hi claudio

how do you do?
how are you doing?

yo tengo una visión diferente sobre estas dos preguntas...

how are you doing?
es un tiempo presente contínuo. En realidad estás preguntando que estás haciendo en este momento, a donde vas, en el momento en que lo has cruzado o visto

how do you do?
esta pregunta implica que me cuentes que estás haciendo de tu vida en este tiempo (no en este preciso momento). A que te dedicas, con quien vives, etc

es mi visión
bye


----------



## jinti

Mad dog said:
			
		

> how are you doing?
> es un tiempo presente contínuo. En realidad estás preguntando que estás haciendo en este momento, a donde vas, en el momento en que lo has cruzado o visto
> Yo diría _*what* are you doing?_ en este caso, no *how*.
> 
> how do you do?
> esta pregunta implica que me cuentes que estás haciendo de tu vida en este tiempo (no en este preciso momento). A que te dedicas, con quien vives, etc
> Yo diría _*what* are you up to these days?_ o algo semejante.


 
Realmente, _how do you do_ no se oye frecuentemente.


----------



## irisheyes0583

"How do you do?" es super formal en mi opinion. Para responder, diria "I'm well, thank you." que es de registro alto y formal. Lo informal seria, "How are you doing?" y la respuesta, "Good, thanks.".


----------



## Terry Mount

Mad dog said:
			
		

> Hi claudio
> 
> how do you do?
> how are you doing?
> 
> yo tengo una visión diferente sobre estas dos preguntas...
> 
> how are you doing?
> es un tiempo presente contínuo. En realidad estás preguntando que estás haciendo en este momento, a donde vas, en el momento en que lo has cruzado o visto
> 
> how do you do?
> esta pregunta implica que me cuentes que estás haciendo de tu vida en este tiempo (no en este preciso momento). A que te dedicas, con quien vives, etc
> 
> es mi visión
> bye


 
Tienes la razón en cuanto a la idea de presente continuo...pero con "how are you doing?" no estás preguntando *qué* estás haciendo en este momento sino *cómo* estás en este momento. No tiene que ver con acciones sino con condiciones.... Es una manera de preguntar "¿Cómo estás?"

"How do you do?" es más bien una fórmula de cortesía (y formal) que normalmente se hace cuando dos personas se presentan (o son presentados) por primera vez. No es una invitación a que me des detalles sino una manera de reconocer al otro; la respuesta puede ser otro simple (pero formal) "How do you do?" o "It's a pleasure to meet you." Pero si alguien me dice "How do you do?" es cierto que no voy a decirle con quien vivo ni tampoco a qué me dedico.

Bueno, así lo interpreto yo.


----------



## gian_eagle

How do you do? es una forma para saludar y responder, como ya lo han mencionado.


----------



## Ratona

"How do you do?" is a formal greeting, I would only say it the _first _time I meet someone, eg. at an interview, meeting somebody's [Grand]parents who seem quite traditional. As has been said before it is similar to the use of "Pleased to meet you."

"How are you doing?" I would only use among friends, it has the general meaning of ¿Cómo estás? / ¿Qué tal? but can also be used as "how are you feeling?" "Are you ok?" because of something that has happened.


----------



## EL SABIO

claudio99 said:
			
		

> well I'm new here I'm claudio from chile, and i really don't know how this works lol.
> I have a doubt about the question: how do you do? and how are you doing?
> I'm not sure about it but I think that I have to use the first question for a formal way and second for an informal way.
> for example:
> 
> hi Susan, how are you doing ?
> hi Susan, how do you do ?
> 
> can somebody tell me the difference please????



En Trinidad, "how do you do" sonaría formal pero como mi amigo británico ya nos ha contado, aun en Gran Bretaña es así.  Aquí no la usamos y si la usas la otra persona pensará que tú eres miembro de la alta clase de inglaterra o alguien por el estilo.


----------



## Donpayin

How do you do? se puede utilizar como de una manera muy formal de decir "mucho gusto"? Según contextos me ha parecido ser asi, Me podrían ayudar por favor con eso? gracias.


----------



## ElBandido

Yes, I agree. It's a greeting used in more formal circumstances, and does sound a bit British. It's a more formal way of saying, "How are you?"
El Bandido


----------



## ElBandido

Sí, tiene el sentido de "mucho gusto" también (aunque no sea la traducción literal).


----------



## ERASMO_GALENO

Hola,

Coincido en que significa ¿*Cómo estás*? o también ¿*qué tal*?. Pero no esperando una respuesta, sino como una formalidad para mostrar cordialidad, sobretodo al momento de presentarse o que nos han presentado.

Boss: Donpayin, let me introduce you to your new secretary, Ms. Jones.
Donpayin: Hello, how do you do?
Ms. Jones: Nice to meet you

Atentamente,

*Erasmo.*


----------



## andym

Sorry to disappoint you guys, but it's dying out even among us Brits. Normally people would say 'Pleased/Good to meet you' or 'Hi, how are you?.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

so andym "How do you do?" It's not used for your, Mi teacher used to tell me taht if some day I will meet the Queen (came in sure!!!) Instead of telling here How are you? Will be better or obligatory to use How do you do?


----------



## andym

I'm not sure what the protocol is, but if you meet the Queen 'How do you do?' would be better than 'How's it going Liz? Where's Phil today?'


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Ja ja anydym, Good joke. Anyhow are you agree that it's more formal to use this way


----------



## andym

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Ja ja anydym, Good joke. Anyhow are you agree that it's more formal to use this way



Yes. You won't offend anyone by saying 'how do you do?'


----------



## eyrla

hola!! 
tengo una duda haber si alguien me la puede solucionar.
sería correcto en un saludo no muy formal con alguien, decirle la siguiente expresión (esque la he oido pero no  se si es correcta)

how do you do? cuya transcripción fonética me han dicho que es: /d'judi/


----------



## Junk

"How do you do?" es correcto, pero me parece muy formal.


----------



## eesegura

"How do you do?" es la respuesta cuando conoces a otra persona por primera vez, cuando alguien te presenta a la otra persona, o la persona se te presenta. No es igual a "How are you?" o "How are you doing?" lo que significan "¿Cómo estás?"


----------



## superalternativo

He vivido en Inglaterra por casi cinco años y aprendí que "How do you do?" ...es extremadamente formal...ni siquiera se usa en el Ingles comun hablado por la gente e incluso en los medios donde se usa se contesta con lo mismo ..."How do you do?" ....Aunque extraño q parezca ;O)


----------



## Montevideana

Hola Eyrla, para mi la traducción fonética seria:d'judu


----------



## jacinta

I have never said "How do you do" in my entire life!  When I meet someone for the first time, I say, "Pleased to meet you."


----------



## Brimstone

Hi everyone:
Let me get this right: I have always understood that saying " How do yo do to somebody means "Mucho gusto". However, from time to time I come across that expression translated into Spanish ¿Cómo estás? Do you guys happen to know if the second one is also correct?


----------



## cvilla

"How do you do" significa "Mucho gusto" en inglés británico. Sin embargo, en Estados Unidos (donde casi nunca se usa), significa "¿Cómo está?"

Esa frase es propia de la cultura británica.


----------



## Cannister7

Si, aqui en Inglaterra quiere decir 'mucho gusto'. Se supone que hace muchos anos tenia el sentido de 'como estas' pero que ya ha cambiado.


----------



## Mirlo

Brimstone said:


> Hi everyone:
> Let me get this right: I have always understood that saying " How do yo do to somebody means "Mucho gusto". However, from time to time I come across that expression translated into Spanish ¿Cómo estás? Do you guys happen to know if the second one is also correct?


*how do you do* 

A conventional greeting used mostly after being introduced to someone, as in *And this is our youngest--say "How do you do" to Mr. Smith*. Although it is a question, it requires no reply. Originally, in the 1600s, this expression was an inquiry after a person's health or standing, *how do you do* meaning "how do you fare?" Today we usually express this as *How are you*? or *How are you doing*? or *How goes it*? or *How's it going*? Even more general are the slangy locutions *How are things*? or *How's tricks*? All of these greetings date from the first half of the 1900s.


The _noun_ *how-do-you-do* has 2 meanings:
*Meaning #1**:* an awkward situation


*Meaning #2**:* an expression of greeting


----------



## Brimstone

Hola a todos de nuevo:
Agradezco las prontas respuestas. Es verdad que no se emplean ya en el habla cotidiana, de ahí que casi sólo se les encuentre en libros. 
Un saludo


----------



## Seikun

What is the response to this greeting?


----------



## Maximus07

I would say most simply, "Good and you?"  That is still formal.  I never hear nor use this greeting here in California.  Think it may be a bit antiquated, or BE....


----------



## grubble

Even in Britain this expression is rarely heard nowadays in my experience. It seems very formal. The answer to "How do you do" is "How do you do". It is no longer a question.

Example

General Smith: "Mr ambassador, I would like to introduce you to the Prime Minister of Xland.
Ambassador: How do you do sir.
Prime minister: How do you do
(they shake hands)


----------

